# My 96 Altima is overheating!



## Nuwud (Feb 21, 2007)

After much work on 96 Altima, the engine is still overheating, with a new radiator at that! All the water steams up and goes into the overflow. The hose to the engine is cold. What could be some possible causes?

Nuwud


----------



## MickeyKnox (Jun 17, 2006)

what work did you do?
did you change thermostat?
or it may be water pump. although rare on altimas.
or coolant temperature sensor. or your fans not working.


----------



## Nuwud (Feb 21, 2007)

*Thanks for replying*

I've replaced the cracked radiator, thermostat, replaced spark plugs, replaced fuel filter, replaced fuel regulator, etc. I think you're right, thermostat or water pump could be the culprit. Coolant temperature sensor? What's that? The fans work. Also, the gauge doesn't show that it's overheating when it obviously is.


----------



## MickeyKnox (Jun 17, 2006)

coolant temperature sensor tells computer the temperature of the engine.
it must be replaced from time to time. it goes bad after a while.
and it greatly improves milage I heard. I don't know where it is. but it's a small part that is screwed in to the engine somewhere and has 2 wires coming out of it. 
here is a pic of location on a different car
Automotive Questions and Answers -

you should get a manual from autozone. it's very handy when doing things like you do.
or get online manual. there are several links to it on current threads. I posted links to it at least 10 times.

water pump needs to be taken out completely and checked if the metal leafs are gone due to rust. anyway people who replaced it
say it's really annoying long work because of the position of the pump. you will need to take out alternator I think and maybe some other parts.

I will change my coolant temp sensor in a week, because I heard it really improves your mileage.


----------



## Nuwud (Feb 21, 2007)

I already got the book. It's been moderately helpful. I'm gonna try that coolant temperature sensor, but would that make it overheat and keep coolant from getting to the engine?


----------



## MickeyKnox (Jun 17, 2006)

I am not 100% sure that coolant temperature sensor is the problem.
but it's one of those things that could cause the problem just like water pump.
it tells computer when to turn on the fans etc. 
and it costs like 20$. I wouldn't buy anything but battery and fluids from autozone.
there are lot's of online stores who sell better parts cheaper. autozone parts are junk a lot of times.
Affordable Parts and Accessories wholesale to the public.
has it for 21$ and it's genuine nissan part not some universal fit.
wait for KA24tech to leave feedback.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Did you make sure to bleed the air out of the system at the bleed screw? Also was the radiator cap changed or pressure tested? You may also try removing the thermostat for test purposes as well. The coolant temp sensor doesn't have anything to do with water circulation in the cooling system.

Troy


----------



## Nuwud (Feb 21, 2007)

No, I'll try those things before considering replacing the sensor or water pump. Thanks!
Is there an online tutorial on bleeding the air out of the system at the bleed screw? How about for testing the pressure? Radiator cap was replaced, but it was one of those ones with the red release tab and it busted the first day. So we put the old ragged on back on. I'll re-replace that also.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The bleed screw is below the distributor. open it while filling the radiator and then allow the coolant to come out for a few seconds while continuing to fill the radiator. Then tighten the bleed screw until tight but don't overtighten it. Try taking the cap to your local dealer and ask if you can test it. If it test bad then replace it with a new Nissan part.

Troy


----------



## Nuwud (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks for the advice! This is great.


----------



## Nuwud (Feb 21, 2007)

*Head Gasket seems to be blown...*

Hi gang,

The prognosis seems to be a blown head gasket, if anything is cracked I'm up $#!*$ creak without a paddle. My roommate's friend who knows about cars looked at my car a second ago (before I get to the shop tomorrow) and told me that was the case and he could tell because the steam was coming from the radiator in-sync with the exhaust. Am I really looking at a $500 job at a shop? And that's if nothing is cracked! Oh boy...

-nuwud


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Have the compressin checked


----------



## Nuwud (Feb 21, 2007)

So, the head gasket was indeed blown. Compression Check was negative pressure. Turned out that there was a lot of water in the engine and it is partially rusted. Gonna try new engine.


----------

